# Ragdoll rescue and rehome



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

please take a look at our website we have 4 raggies needing new forever homes.

www.ragdollrescueandrehome.co.uk

thank you.

helen & Allan


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww poor babies will cross post onto our site for you Helen. Good luck in finding them all homes(hugs)


----------



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Kelly-joy.

Thank you so much, we have another one coming on sunday as well , a 4 year old blue colourpoint female raggie, and we have someone that wants to surrender 2 birmans ( females) will let you know when we get them

thanks again.

helen & Allan:thumbup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

ok Cross posted to our site will change the poster to you so people can pm you as well if they are interested 

Do you want me to cross post on to a couple of other cat sites I go on to?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

View topic - Polly 4 yr old Blue colour point ragdoll • Animal Lifeline UK

View topic - Jasmine 7 yr old Seal colour point ragdoll • Animal Lifeline UK

View topic - Misty and Lexi 17 month old ragdolls must go together • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Kelly-joy,

yes please, we would really appreciate if you could put them on other sites for us

thank you.

helen & Allan xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I call you min as I have one home great for a raggie possible 2


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i thought misty and lexi had homes lined up did it not work out helen?
to anyone who could be interested these sisters are real sweeties, i can vouch for that.


----------



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Jenny,

The home we had lined up for Misty & Lexi didnt work out 

all the best.

helen & allan


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

those poor girls i really wanted to take them but can't as i already have cats and they can't be homed with any! heart wrenching i had already added misty and lexi so they have 2 posts lol and told malibu about them


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i am surprised at that


----------

